# HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue.....



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

Having a very difficult time setting the bead on my 8.5" RMs. I have Toyo T1S 195/45/15s. Any ideas on how I can make this work? The 8" went fine.... Thank for the help...


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*

T-1S 215-40-15??


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

you need a bunch of guys pushing the tread towards the wheel, wrestle it on while filling with air


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*

6 guys pushing and 2 extra air lines, no go. I even left the tires on the 8" for 2 weeks to stretch a bit, then took them off and tried on the 8.5s. nothing.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*

I KNOW I KNOW!!!
how about get some tires that fit the wheels? *has visions of a fat girl squeezing into a size small tank top*


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*

damn let me know when u get the 195/45s on the 8.5"(i wanna see some pics)...i want to stretch 195/45/16s t1s on 9s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_damn let me know when u get the 195/45s on the 8.5"(i wanna see some pics)...i want to stretch 195/45/16s t1s on 9s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it can be done. BTW, i took that pic of your car in your sig. It was one of my favorite cars from that show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6willeatyou (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (GoFastChickenwing)*

Don't the wheels take a beating from rocks and what not????? OR are these for show only and they don't see the street much?


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (vr6willeatyou)*

You need a "cheeta". Its a large air tank that has a long high pressure release vent that you open quickly with a ball valve to allow a large burst of air into the tire to help set the bead while you are trying to air it up at the valve stem.


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_You need a "cheeta". Its a large air tank that has a long high pressure release vent that you open quickly with a ball valve to allow a large burst of air into the tire to help set the bead while you are trying to air it up at the valve stem.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They work da balls


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (freeflow90)*

Got it with starter fluid last night. Thanks..


----------



## thehoj (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_Got it with starter fluid last night. Thanks..

How does that work.. ?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (thehoj)*

here is a bunch of ******** doing it with a monster truck tire. Same idea, you just have to put the rim face down, set the bead on the front side, spray some starter fluid and light... Baaaam. step back though.
http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bigboystire.html


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_here is a bunch of ******** doing it with a monster truck tire. Same idea, you just have to put the rim face down, set the bead on the front side, spray some starter fluid and light... Baaaam. step back though.
http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bigboystire.html



wow! (cant think of anything else to add)


----------



## thehoj (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: HELP NEEDED!!!! Stretched tire issue..... (JtKVento)*

Wow!
thanks for the explanantion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

